# Charger et Ecouter son ipod shuffle 2G EN MEME TEMPS ???



## harry la hache (16 Avril 2008)

Bonjour a tous.

Est il possible de charger et ecouter son ipod shuffle 2eme génération en meme temps ?

j'ai vu ce produit  http://www.amazon.fr/Just-Mobile-Station-daccueil-GRJMUC14V2/dp/B000N6SRGA

est ce que ca marche ? quelqu'un a t il deja essayé ?

merci bcp


----------



## troopa75 (16 Avril 2008)

coucou desolé j'ai pas de shuffle attend les membres confirmé pour te répondre ciao l'ami!


----------



## FlnY (17 Avril 2008)

salut ,

as tu deja essayer d'arreter le lacement de Itunes et de lancer la lecture car je sais que cette manipulation est possible avec l'Itouch et etant donner que ton shuffle est cette generation je pense que cela doit etre possible


----------



## harry la hache (17 Avril 2008)

le probleme c'est que la prise jack qui sert d'ecouteur sert aussi de chargeur....


----------



## FlnY (18 Avril 2008)

ah oui c vrai je n'y pensé pu que c t comme ca sur les shuffle donc visiblement ce n'est pas possible


----------

